# Army Gabardine



## Stud Muffin (19 Nov 2011)

Good Evening all

I was wondering if anyone has a picture or description of what the CF army Gabardine is supposed to look like. Ive never had to actually wear this peice of kit before, and am somewhat in the dark. Ive used the search feature, but none of the links are working curently.


Thanks

Tyler


----------



## MikeL (19 Nov 2011)

If you have access too the Logistik Unicorp website, check it out there.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2011)

It's like a big trench coat, you wear it by putting your arms through the sleeves and buttoning it up.  Generally, if wearing it, you have to wear your dress scarf and gloves (though your bosses will tell you if you need the scarf), put a pair of dress epaulettes on top as well as your metal rank badges on the first lapel corners if you have them.  If it's really cold out, zip in the quilted liner to help stay warm.  Make sure you do up the belt as well. 

MM


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> It's like a big trench coat, you wear it by putting your arms through the sleeves and buttoning it up.  Generally, if wearing it, you have to wear your dress scarf and gloves (though your bosses will tell you if you need the scarf), put a pair of dress epaulettes on top as well as your metal rank badges on the first lapel corners if you have them.  If it's really cold out, zip in the quilted liner to help stay warm.  Make sure you do up the belt as well.
> 
> MM



... and if you wear a kilt, be prepared to be accused of being a flasher.  :dileas:


----------

